# Recent pics of me



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi guys, i am really upset tonight...a mate of mine has emailed me a pic that she took the other day...i know that i have put on weight since xmas but i didnt think it was that much!! Please, please, please look at this photo and give me an honest opinion....and next year i will be sticking to salad(without the Ceaser dressing)!!


----------



## Danny boy1436114499 (Mar 1, 2005)

theres no pic there darl


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

All I see is a red "x".

I think it's cos you're direct linking it from your hotmail account.

Try uploading it to the uk-m server (use the "manage attachments" button).


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ok cheers guys, it is on my screen you see, wont be a tick...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

aaaaaah where are the pics chick?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

right, computer crashed twice and i am having a mare!! Will get it to you ASAP!!! SORRY!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

NikiE said:


> right, computer crashed twice and i am having a mare!! Will get it to you ASAP!!! SORRY!!!


No worries Nikie at least your posting em!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on nik, we want to give you our honest opinion


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

You can't look that bad, as your a dance teacher and doing cardio all day. Plus you said in previous posts u only weigh about 9 stone or something.................Come on Niki it can't be that bad huh!

Post some pics and we will tell you what direction to take.

You might wanna think about hittin the weights and sorting out a good diet!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

cmon, nik. Get em done.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic nikie,

i love it how youve got that red x inside a box witch is inside another box cool,

yep nice sharp corners & not to much red on the x

well done girl its lookin good ( lol )


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Here we go guys, be honest now wont you.....


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i think you've taken in a few too many carbs, i'd say cut back on carbs raise the good fats and raise the protein and you'll be very close to droppin that last couple of bodyfat points down to 6% in no time. you have good mass!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> you'll be very close to droppin that last couple of bodyfat . you have good mass!


Plenty of mass to work with!!, Is it triplets your droppin or a huge haemorroid?? LMFAO


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

She looks terrible does'nt she, how can anyone let themselves get that big??


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

^^^ no dedication, she's just bulked.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Bloody hell nikkie, you have bigger balls than me


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

well one ball anyway


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

damn and i thought nikie was actually goin to post a pic of her lovely dancers physique  Minus points


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I do hope that none of you really think that is me!! LOL


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Jesus you are fit - I just love you welsh birds, I'd love to jiggle your wobbly belly!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

just do 20 crunches once a week and eat 2 bowls of cereal a day, you'll be a size 10 in 2 weeks!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

You're such a tease Nikie!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

damn, she looks fit. my kind of woman.......atleast she has something to grab hold of


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

yep, i agree, you have good mass to work with, good thick legs and a big one pack, well done (lol).

Just drop a few carbs, up the protein, throw in a few good fats in there and ur diet is sorted. yeah baby, u are my type of woman!


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG...

shame really tho, i bet she's about 29 stone and counting,

blood pressure/angina eat your heart out lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

connermcloud said:


> OMG...
> 
> shame really tho, i bet she's about 29 stone and counting,
> 
> blood pressure/angina eat your heart out lol


cream cakes eat your heart out


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Take a colon cleanse you will be fine in a couple of days.

NikiE, looking good, keep up the good work.

Thanks for being honest and posting a pick.

Just a little diet modification and you will be looking good in no time.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Well I think shes gorgeous......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jock said:


> Well I think shes gorgeous......


Took the words or letters right out of my mouth Jock!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post some nudies in the male animal. You might need to lift that belly out of the way first...........Like Tyson said, you have bigger balls then I do..........lol.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Do you think Jock is one of those 'feeders' you hear about?? 

SD


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

He he

1st time ive looked at this thread 

Made me chuckle - Nice one Nikie


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

ur killing me here....!

the lads were looking forward to analysing your physique - objectivity being the key word here!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

BUSTER D said:


> ur killing me here....!
> 
> the lads were looking forward to analysing your physique - objectivity being the key word here!!


Well you cant moan...!! There is a pic of me in a bikini somewhere!! LOL

Funny though innit!! Mymother ailed her to me....she is actually my mothers diet incentive!! Bless her....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

so nikie....still no pic?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nikie

Lauren

Just click on the names.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Nikie
> 
> Lauren
> 
> Just click on the names.


God bless winger :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> God bless winger :beer:


God bless Cap for noticing winger.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> God bless Cap for noticing winger.


get a bed


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> get a bed


It's get a room knuckles.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> It's get a room knuckles.


close enough, hows your johnson?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Well you cant moan...!! There is a pic of me in a bikini somewhere!! LOL
> 
> Funny though innit!! Mymother ailed her to me....she is actually my mothers diet incentive!! Bless her....


Where can i find this picture in the bikini then nikkie:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> Where can i find this picture in the bikini then nikkie:rolleyes:


Bump


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hump... sorry i mean bump


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lee said:


> Hump... sorry i mean bump


Slip of the tounge.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lee said:


> Hump... sorry i mean bump


LOL  . where is it though


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on Nikkie everybody is waiting


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

I thought pics were up, so what was dirty barry perving at then...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> I thought pics were up, so what was dirty barry perving at then...


Hey it's DB, what more did you expect?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Its here somewhere...think its on "new thread whoo hoo". you cant see my face though and the quality is crap!! LOL


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Its here somewhere...think its on "new thread whoo hoo". you cant see my face though and the quality is crap!! LOL


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741&stc=1


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lee said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741&stc=1


ha ha, yeah thats the one...told you it was a crap one...the quality is terrible!! LOL


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Lee said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=1741&stc=1


Youv'e got this bookmarked haven't you?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

SA12 said:


> Youv'e got this bookmarked haven't you?


ha ha!! he had better not! LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is this better?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

NikiE said:


> ha ha!! he had better not! LOL


Ill just save it to my pc then eh


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

where was this posted? i never noticed this pic anywhere


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Its been on months now, pay attention.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good Nikie!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If I was only about 20 years younger, I would be booking a flight to the UK............


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha ha! thanks guys....it was taken about 3 years ago but i am still the same weight...havent changed much just wiser and look a little older i guess....


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha ha.....what have you done to it? It looks better than the actual pic!! LOL Have you lightened it or something??? Diolch!!  ( thats thanks in Welsh by the way)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He said he was going to do something to it in photoshop when he gets home.

He resized it some and did something else to it.

The next one will be much better.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

hackskii said:


> He said he was going to do something to it in photoshop when he gets home.
> 
> He resized it some and did something else to it.
> 
> The next one will be much better.


What next one???? LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The next one that he is going to fix up for you.

Its still the same one but he is going to use some filters or something to clean up the pick.

Same pick diffrent edit...........


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> The next one that he is going to fix up for you.
> 
> Its still the same one but he is going to use some filters or something to clean up the pick.
> 
> Same pick diffrent edit...........


remove the bikini ETC LOL


----------



## nomore1324 (Jan 15, 2005)

haha... that person is truly a beast.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now that is funny

With or without hair?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> remove the bikini ETC LOL


OMG, that is funny. 

NickiE, could you send me a fully nude pic so I can edit it...............lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> remove the bikini ETC LOL


Ha ha!! you must be joking!! LOl


----------

